# Hey Todd!!!  I love you man!!!



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

Got my new toy in this morning...

Todd is the greatest!!!

 Have a great day!!!

Craig


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 21, 2011)

Are those pellets? I thuoght Todd sold the dust?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

ThunderDome said:


> Are those pellets? I thuoght Todd sold the dust?


Yup, it's a new product...Several folks have been test driving it for awhile.

I don't know what he has ready to go...I whined and begged real good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Yup,he sells dust...real nice dust to by golly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2011)

Craig----You're gonna love that thing!!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 21, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Craig----You're gonna love that thing!!!
> 
> Bear


Ain't no gonna about that ....I already do!!!   hahahahahahhahaha

I have a ton of leftovers so I won't be cranking it up for a few days..

It might get its first run when we smoke K-Dogs bacon..

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2011)

Man you are in heaven now. That thing rocks big time. So far I have done cheese, nuts and ribs and it is fantastic.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 21, 2011)

Awwww man, I was hoping they would be on sale by now.  I emailed him with a product idea (basically this same product minus the pellets) and have been waiting for it to come out ever since.  No I didn't think of this product.  My design was to about the same but it was to keep the dust from jumping rows.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

What makes it better than the sawdust version?


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW, I guessed I missed the 'testfire' section sign-up.. my bad  Gotta be da bomb, very very interested in the results, as Salmon season is here and smoked fish is on the schedule!! 

Rich


----------



## nexpress (Jun 21, 2011)

When will we be able to buy one?


----------



## biaviian (Jun 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> What makes it better than the sawdust version?




It performs better at high temps.  It will also work for cold smoking but it was designed to eliminate row jumping.


----------



## flash (Jun 21, 2011)

What the heck is it??


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2011)

It is the new AMNPS - pellet smoker. You can still use dust in it too. It is awesome.


----------



## smokin - k (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to agree about loving Todd... If I wasn't totally into liking women Todd would be in my top 3... LOL! I got a solid 8+ hour smoke out of mine and it only uses a pound of pellets. Love it! Works even better then envisioned.     Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW Craig that thing got there fast!

Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 21, 2011)

cont use it no pellets in south Africa.

  enjoy and happy smoking


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> What makes it better than the sawdust version?


Like some already said Al, plus:

The only weakness the AMNS (Dust) ever had was the possibility of the fire jumping through interior walls of the Maze. This could happen at about 200˚, and the hotter it gets, the more chance of it happening. When the fire jumps rows, the more walls it jumps through, the more different directions, in different rows, the fire travels, causing too much smoke for a short time, & causing early burn out.

The AMNPS (pellets) eliminates this problem. I know Todd has tested it up to 275˚ (top end for MES), and no jumping rows.

You can use an AMPS (pellets) for low heat smokes too, but since I have one of each, I like to use the (dust) AMNS for under 180˚ smokes, and the AMNPS for any smoke over 180˚.

I look at it like this----I can use my .308 Winchester for squirrels, but since I also have a 22 cal, I use it.

I might use the AMNPS with dust, just for a test, especially if Todd wants me to, but I think there will be plenty of guys testing it, now that it has been perfected.

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 21, 2011)

I am sad with envy...heheheh


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Ain't no gonna about that ....I already do!!!   hahahahahahhahaha
> 
> I have a ton of leftovers so I won't be cranking it up for a few days..
> 
> ...


 Can't wait to see it in action, I'm out if bacon too


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> What makes it better than the sawdust version?


Does not jump rows at higher temps

New divider design keeps the hottest part of the rows apart, without restricting airflow.

Pellets are more stable at higher temps

Pellets produce more smoke than sawdust

Pellets are more accessible to customers

5 3/8" wide, so it fits on the rails of the 30" MES

Todd


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 22, 2011)

Now we just need the "discount for prior purchasers" and we can all have the AMNS Arsenal 

Question: do the pellets hold up better to humidity?

how about mixing dust and pellets - what are the results of that???


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Now we just need the "discount for prior purchasers" and we can all have the AMNS Arsenal
> 
> Just got it on the website last night, and working on a "Special" for existing customers
> 
> ...


I still plan on selling the 6x6, 6x8 and sawdust.  In-fact, I just got 3 tons of sawdust in last week! 

There's a place for each one of my gadgets.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I still plan on selling the 6x6, 6x8 and sawdust.  In-fact, I just got 3 tons of sawdust in last week!
> 
> There's a place for each one of my gadgets.
> 
> Todd


Yup, I found a great place!

In my smoker!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jun 22, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I still plan on selling the 6x6, 6x8 and sawdust.  In-fact, I just got 3 tons of sawdust in last week!
> 
> There's a place for each one of my gadgets.
> 
> Todd


So should I hold off on ordering due to this "special"?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> So should I hold off on ordering due to this "special"?


 I sent you a PM

TJ


----------



## boneenterprise (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome Todd,

Also thanks for the reply about my inquiry on about this same thing, going to wait till at least after I get back from my trip next week before I order however.

Glad this thing still uses sawdust since I placed an order for such a large amount from you just 2 months ago.

*Questions*:

*1) *For those still using dust, how long of a smoke will a full load get in this unit approximately?

*2) *Are you going to get a "larger" model of this fabricated? (though I doubt it as it seems it has a long smoke time with pellets as it is)

*3) *I purchased the 6x8 model from you however it does not show up in my account as a purchase, would I still be able to get in on the "special" you are going to have, even though it does not show in my purchase history? (though I guess this depends on how you do the special, so a lot of people that may NOT have a previous unit don't take advantage of lower price for this new one.)
I still have my original order invoice and such back on 02.17.11, when I originally placed my order it did not get my account created, thus not showing up.


----------



## smokingneophyte (Jun 22, 2011)

Todd,

What are the dimensions of this new unit?

I just looked at your website and noticed that it is not listed as a package paired with the torch and pellets.  Will this be offered?


----------



## boneenterprise (Jun 22, 2011)

SmokingNeophyte said:


> Todd,
> 
> What are the dimensions of this new unit?
> 
> I just looked at your website and noticed that it is not listed as a package paired with the torch and pellets.  Will this be offered?


If you read it on the website you would have seen the dimensions, it is 5x8 by the way. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

BoneEnterprise said:


> If you read it on the website you would have seen the dimensions, it is 5x8 by the way. ;)


It's actually 5 3/8" X 8".

That 5 3/8" was to get it as big as possible, yet still fit on the bars in an MES 30.

The space there is about 5 1/2" to 5 5/8" from the interior of the left wall to the chip burner assembly.

Bear


----------



## boneenterprise (Jun 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> It's actually 5 3/8" X 8".
> 
> That 5 3/8" was to get it as big as possible, yet still fit on the bars in an MES 30.
> 
> ...




Well there you go then.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 22, 2011)

BoneEnterprise said:


> Awesome Todd,
> 
> Also thanks for the reply about my inquiry on about this same thing, going to wait till at least after I get back from my trip next week before I order however.
> 
> ...


----------



## biaviian (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I ordered one today (as well as 4 lbs of pellets) so I can't wait to give it a try!  I just wish I had it today for the ribs I'm about to smoke.


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 22, 2011)

I want one... going to love this for cheese...


----------



## gotarace (Jun 22, 2011)

Ordered one today also...thanks Todd for the quick replies to my questions and fantastic customer service!!!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 22, 2011)

Todd this new one will it burn reg smoke chips. I grind mine myself through a wood chipper or buy from a local store. Like the stuff one buys for little and or big chief smokers.\??

Karl


----------



## boneenterprise (Jun 22, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Good Question.... If you ordered as "Anonymous", you would not have a customer number.  My software recognizes customers based on their email address.  All they will have to do is put in their password, and they will get a "Member Price".  For customers who did not create an account, and ordered "Anonymous", I will have to credit their PayPal or CC account or I can send you a Coupon Code.
> 
> THX!
> 
> Todd


Yeah the only thing my account has as a purchase history is the recent big batch of sawdust, I don't know why my order went through like it did, and was under the assumtption that it was going to make an account for me, but whatever I guess.

For people that want to take advantage of that maybe get their order number to verify if they indeed did buy the product from you if the order was placed without an official account, or maybe only make that offer exclusive for members here that purcahsed?

I guess a coupon code would esentially work the same, and only give it to people that request it so it would be less work on you to keep up with looking up old orders, but that also leaves the issue of someone broadcasting that code to others that do not own a unit, refunding would only add more effort on your behalf to have to do.

Thanks for the responce.


----------



## topless stang (Jun 22, 2011)

Any chance of a package deal with a torch?


----------



## roareats (Jun 22, 2011)

If pellets hold up better during a hot smoke - can't current owners of AMNS just buy pellets and use them?

I understand that its tested to 275F but will anything happen to the construction of the smoker if it is exposed to higher temps? i.e. will it warp?


----------



## hungrybear (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Todd - congratulations on the 2000 posts, AND on the release of a new fine product :-)

Wish I'd waited - bought the AMNS package with 10 lbs of dust just a month ago, I think under an "anonymous" checkout.  Works great for smoking cheese and salmon, but I have some trouble at 225 degree.  What deal do you have for recent/existing customers?  Would you please PM me with the detail?  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2011)

HungryBear said:


> Hi Todd - congratulations on the 2000 posts, AND on the release of a new fine product :-)
> 
> Wish I'd waited - bought the AMNS package with 10 lbs of dust just a month ago, I think under an "anonymous" checkout.  Works great for smoking cheese and salmon, but I have some trouble at 225 degree.  What deal do you have for recent/existing customers?  Would you please PM me with the detail?  Thanks!


Although the new AMNPS will burn dust, the AMNS is still a better unit for burning dust at low temps. IMO

Bear




roareats said:


> If pellets hold up better during a hot smoke - can't current owners of AMNS just buy pellets and use them?
> 
> I understand that its tested to 275F but will anything happen to the construction of the smoker if it is exposed to higher temps? i.e. will it warp?


It is the combination of the newly designed inner walls & the pellets that makes it burn great without jumping rows, at high temps.

It should not warp with the newer "X" pattern foot design.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2011)

Topless Stang said:


> Any chance of a package deal with a torch?


Yes, Working on it today

TJ


roareats said:


> If pellets hold up better during a hot smoke - can't current owners of AMNS just buy pellets and use them?
> 
> I understand that its tested to 275F but will anything happen to the construction of the smoker if it is exposed to higher temps? i.e. will it warp?


Burning pellets produce more heat than burning sawdust, in the AMNS and AMNPS.  The dividers in the new A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER are designed to keep the smoldering pellets or sawdust from jumping rows, while allowing for adequate air flow. 

Yes, the AMNPS was tested up to 275°.  My smoker only goes to 275°, and honestly, I don't know many who smoke at temps above 275°.  I'm sure it will withstand normal smoking temps.

In January, we incorporated a new "X" pattern base to the 6x8, that eliminates warping at higher temps, in a smoker. In March the 6x6's were fabricated with the new "X" base and all A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKERS have the "X" pattern base.

The "Bonus" to the new "X" pattern base is better air flow in the 1st and last rows.

Todd
 


HungryBear said:


> Hi Todd - congratulations on the 2000 posts, AND on the release of a new fine product :-)
> 
> Wish I'd waited - bought the AMNS package with 10 lbs of dust just a month ago, I think under an "anonymous" checkout.  Works great for smoking cheese and salmon, but I have some trouble at 225 degree.  What deal do you have for recent/existing customers?  Would you please PM me with the detail?  Thanks!


Thanks for the Congrats!

The AMNS is a great little gadget that was originally designed for "Cold Smoking", and guys quickly found it useful at higher temps.  By keeping the middle row empty, it performs well at 225°

Your sawdust will not go to waste! 

If you decide to buy a new A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, you can still use your sawdust.

We're working on a few different deals for existing customers and new customers.  For now, I'm offering $10 off the purchase of an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER to current customers.  When you login, you'll receive "Member Pricing".  If you forgot your password, you can request it when you login.  If you purchased as "Anonymous", email me at [email protected] and I'll send you a coupon code.  I'll verify your previous purchase before I send the coupon code.

Todd

[email protected]


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Todd this new one will it burn reg smoke chips. I grind mine myself through a wood chipper or buy from a local store. Like the stuff one buys for little and or big chief smokers.\??
> 
> Karl




Hey Karl,

No, wood chips are too big to burn in the AMNS or AMNPS.

Pellets can be purchased for less than you think!

Todd


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks todd. I plan on getting both Designs as i love smoked cheese.

Again Thanx.

Karl

 


TJohnson said:


> Hey Karl,
> 
> No, wood chips are too big to burn in the AMNS or AMNPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool Craig,  I haven't had the chance to use mine yet because of being sick but plan on giving it a workout this weekend....


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Beer-B-Q*
> 
> Cool Craig,  I haven't had the chance to use mine yet because of being sick but plan on giving it a workout this weekend.


Get better will ya!!!

  Craig


----------



## boneenterprise (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TJohnson*
> 
> 
> We're working on a few different deals for existing customers and new customers.  For now, I'm offering $10 off the purchase of an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER to current customers.  When you login, you'll receive "Member Pricing".  If you forgot your password, you can request it when you login.  If you purchased as "Anonymous", email me at [email protected] and I'll send you a coupon code.  I'll verify your previous purchase before I send the coupon code.


I think I love you.


----------

